# Breeder wants to borrow my baby



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

So my little man is growing up. I got him from a rescue, who got him from a breeder, who didn't want him because he was the runt and she wasn't to sure how his health would be, hence she didn't want to sell a sick hedgie to an unsuspecting family. kudos to the breeder. But as it turns out he is totally health and has an amazing attitude! Lucky me! But because he has such a great personallity, the breeder wants to "Borrow" him for an evening with one of her ladies. Not sure how I feel about this. I think it's great that she breeds for personality, instead of pretty colors like some of the other locals around here and I'm flattered that she is so impressed with my little man, but still feels a little odd, "pimping" my little dude out.... any thoughts?


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I would be worried about possible sickness.. no quarantine, I wouldn't do it.
But I would definitely tell him what a lil 'stud' he is! 

- Sarah


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

I wouldn't do it. If it were my hedgie I wouldn't want her to get sick. It can be a risk but it is your choice.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally I'd be less concerned by the possibility of sickness (though that's obviously a concern) than the possibility of injury. Males often get small pokes and such from the act of mating, but they can sometimes get more serious injuries too. That's always been a major reason I'd say "no" if someone approached me with the idea of using my pet male hedgie for breeding (if I had one). 

If I were in your place, I'd politely refuse. I can't say I really buy the decision to give a hedgehog to a rescue (when most rescues already get enough hedgehogs from other people) just because she was afraid he'd be sickly. That makes me think of just shoving off the possible medical costs of him being sickly onto the rescue. She bred him, he was her responsibility. She wouldn't have had to sell him to an unsuspecting family if she'd kept him. It would have been easy enough to keep him for extra time, see how he does and how his health is, and just not show him to any prospective buyers until she felt he was ready (or find a responsible home that understood the extra challenges and didn't mind them, if he did end up being sickly). In my view, that's a responsibility of the breeder. You don't just place the healthy, ready-to-be-pets babies. You keep or find an appropriate home for the "runts" too. 

Just my opinion though. Obviously the decision whether to let her borrow him is completely up to you, though keep in mind that she should compensate you in some way, as well as be completely prepared to cover any costs or care involved with possible injuries, illnesses, etc. If you do send him off to have some fun, I hope it goes well.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't do it, I would be concerned with injury or illness.


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

She did offer those things such as covering fees incurred from illness and injury. She offered a hoglet or cash for a fee for using him. But I just don't think I will be doing it. Who knows, maybe one day I will breed him to one of my ladies! Demand is high in our area and supply is low...probably not, I would keep all the babies because I wouldn't trust a stranger to raise them properly LOL


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't say I really buy the decision to give a hedgehog to a rescue (when most rescues already get enough hedgehogs from other people) just because she was afraid he'd be sickly. That makes me think of just shoving off the possible medical costs of him being sickly onto the rescue. She bred him said:


> I thought the same thing about her giving him to the rescue. But apparently she funds a large part of the rescue, which is ran by a family member of hers. It all started when she had hedgie's who she was retiring from breeding. The other lady said I will take them and find them homes. From there the rescue was born and they started taking in hedgie's from other situations. So they kinda sort run the stuff together, a half breeder/ half rescue kinda thing. In our area though, there isn't a huge need for a hedgie rescue because, demand is high and supply is low. The day I went she had 11 rescue hedgie's up for adoption. She said that was the most she had ever had at once.....I went for one, came home with four...
> LOL so little man went to the rescue to be cared for, until he was found to be healthy and sound. The lady he runs the rescue was actually going to keep him until I feel in love. She told me that after I brought him home. Said after she seen the look on my face she couldn't tell me she wanted to keep him.  Again lucky me


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahh, okay. That makes a little more sense. 

As far as breeding him yourself, you'll need to make sure you have the pedigrees on both of the hedgehogs and look them over for any shared relations or diseases. I can't say that I would breed any of the girls you got from the rescue...Even if they came from the breeder, they don't sound like breeding material to me if one's missing a leg, one's a runt (I can't imagine it'd be good to breed two hedgies that were both runts of their litters), or an overweight hedgie. All of those could mean risks for mom or the baby with pregnancy or birth. They'd also have to be the right age, between 6 months & 1 year. If you do decide to try breeding, it'd be a better idea to get good quality breeding hedgies (both health & temperament) and do a lot of research first.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't say that I would breed a hedgehog who had health concerns at an early age. Father's don't have a lot to do with their babies personality either, Moms effect that most since they're in the nest. So honestly, health, conformation, and overall looks are valid reasons to choose a male... a runt is a wonderful pet, but not the one I would choose to breed.


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Ahh, okay. That makes a little more sense.
> 
> As far as breeding him yourself, you'll need to make sure you have the pedigrees on both of the hedgehogs and look them over for any shared relations or diseases. I can't say that I would breed any of the girls you got from the rescue...Even if they came from the breeder, they don't sound like breeding material to me if one's missing a leg, one's a runt (I can't imagine it'd be good to breed two hedgies that were both runts of their litters), or an overweight hedgie. All of those could mean risks for mom or the baby with pregnancy or birth. They'd also have to be the right age, between 6 months & 1 year. If you do decide to try breeding, it'd be a better idea to get good quality breeding hedgies (both health & temperament) and do a lot of research first.


 I was just making a funny. I could never breed because like I said I could never get rid of the babies. LOL I would be know as the crazy hedgie lady and featured on an episode of Hoarders! LOL


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, sorry! Hard to tell through text sometimes, heh.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I feel weird that she didn't just keep him herself until he was healthy. That's kind of part of breeding, IMHO-- I had a hedgie baby once that was born with deformed front feet. He stayed here with me as a permanent resident. I have had rescues too that were sickly and were/are permanent residents because of that. I figure, if I took the responsibility to bring them into this world or to rescue them, then I need to be able to make sure they will receive the care that they deserve. 
Personally, I wouldn't share him back, not only because of safety concerns for him, but also because what would happen if his babies were also sickly? Would she dump them off as well? How would you be able to make sure those babies went to quality homes? I just find the whole situation a bit sketchy. :/


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Also, off topic, but I love your screen-name... Popples were my favorite as a kid!


----------

